# Winter Olympics- Beijing



## Rah-Rah (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone excited as I am for the upcoming Winter Olympics? I will be sure to be watching as much coverage as I can. I especially enjoy the Figure Skating, Snowboarding, Ice Hockey, Skiing, and even the Curling events.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes, I'm a huge figure skating fan and watch other events too for the competitive excitement and pretty scenery.

Lol, curling cracks me up every time!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)

I enjoy the skating.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 29, 2022)

Love the skating,too.  Looking forward to the events.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm a fan of both the winter and summer games. so I'll be watching,,,


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Lol, curling cracks me up every time!


I like curling.  Went to see it live when the Olympics were in Salt Lake (2002). 

What I appreciated about it was that most of the teams were not all that good or professional, balding overweight and some smoking.  Olympic athletes I could relate to!  Only a handful of countries have really good curling teams, it doesn't appear to be hard to get onto the team if you are from somewhere in the tropics.


Pink Biz said:


> figure skating


Now those are real athletes and very impressive.  But the judging seemed to me to be something out of the WWF...  Hope it has improved.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 29, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> Anyone excited as I am for the upcoming Winter Olympics? I will be sure to be watching as much coverage as I can. I especially enjoy the Figure Skating, Snowboarding, Ice Hockey, Skiing, and even the Curling events.


Love the Winter Olympics, local snowboarders in the last Winter Olympics.


----------



## Shero (Jan 29, 2022)

I am  very excited. It is my favorite sport. So looking forward to it!!


----------

